# Led para el cambio optimo de marcha



## jj84 (May 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

Tengo la electrónica un poco olvidada (desde aquellos tiempos de universidad) y necesitaría que me echarais una mano.

Tengo un megane sport y me gustaría montarle un led para q me avisara cuando debo cambiar de marcha (por ejemplo a partir de las rpm de max potencia).

Os pongo un video de otro coche para q me entedais mejor:

YouTube - focus RS 230kh/h

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2009)

Supongo es es una especie de tacometro, lo mas sencillo es utilizar un microcontrolador.
Se podria hacer con logica pero es un poco mas complicado.

Yo lo pantearia de la siguiente forma:

Un 555 que resetea un contador
Un contador tipo CD4040 donde le aplico la señal de reloj  del cuenta revoluciones.
Unas puertas AND que segun el numero activarian los led's

La mejor forma es simularlo con workbench o similar, es muy facil, pasas los RPM a frecuencia, o sea de vueltas por minuto (RPM) a ciclos por segundo (Hertz)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 3, 2009)

aca vas a encontrar la respuesta perfecta para tu pregunta


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/192479/


saludos


----------

